# Multiple antenna set-up Question



## livinthedream (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, I have a question using a jointenna. This is what I can receive from Ft Wayne.

Ch. (Freq.)

CBS 15.1 (31)
ABC 21.1 (24)
NBC 33.1 (19)
PBS 39.1 (40)

I also can receive from South Bend, FOX 28.1 (freq. 58). The only problem is it is in the opposite direction. So, I would like to know if I could use a jointenna for the Fox 28.1? I have multi-path issues if I just use 2 antenna's. Ft Wayne's local Fox doesn't broadcast in HD, so that is why I'm trying to pull in 28.1 in S.B. I don't get ABC from S.B. or I would just watch S.B. locals.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My suggestion would be to PM a guy named Dan Kurtz over on the AVS Forum. Dan is a professional installer in the Seattle area and has forgotten more things about antennas and reception tricks than most of us will ever know.

Good luck.

John


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

My situation is basically the reverse of yours. I'm pulling in NBC (16.1), CBS (22.1), FOX (28.1), and PBS (34.1) from South Bend and ABC (21.1) from Ft. Wayne because South Bend's ABC channel doesn't broadcast in HD. I got a jointenna setup for frequency 24 (21.1 ABC). It's working great. I would definitely recommend it.


----------

